# TDS PTS: mi coneja fugieta ucraniana me pregunta que me parece este "vestido" para ir a la disco (foto)



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...

Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ene 2023)

No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,

es que es hortera y feo.


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Ene 2023)

¿Y si se ahorra el vestido y sale en tampax?

(más o menos es lo mismo)


----------



## LionelHutz (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Nivel pedroche.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Las ucranianas todavía viven en los 90-inicios de los 2000, joder.

Ojo, que es buena chavala en general (me esta sorprendiendo bastante en ciertos aspectos; debe ser la maternidad, que les pone algo de sentido común en sus dispersos y ucranianos cerebros), pero ese punto hortera y loko de los ucranianas es como el bautismo, indeleble...

De todas formas, prácticamente me ha pedido permiso para la compra  lo cual me da cierto margen. Pero esta claro que aquí se necesita una intervención radical, porque no se le puede llevar a cualquier parte con ese sentido del vestir...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Y si se ahorra el vestido y sale sólo el tampax?
> 
> (más o menos es lo mismo)





LionelHutz dijo:


> Nivel pedroche.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Ene 2023)

GOSTO 

PREÑO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Y el ojete?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Tíos, este hilo es para hacer comentarios filosóficos sobre el emputecimiento de las mujeres  no para dar rienda suelta a nuestras fantasias sexuales...


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Ene 2023)

Poca teta veo yo ahí hermano.
Ten cuidao a ver si no va a tener un palo carne escondido y te de un cachiporrazo cuando menos te lo esperes.
Anda con cien ojos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tíos, este hilo es para hacer comentarios filosóficos sobre el emputecimiento de las mujeres  no para dar rienda suelta a nuestras fantasias sexuales...



ahh se siente


----------



## Salsa_rosa (4 Ene 2023)

Y los g000000d slavic pieces???


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tíos, este hilo es para hacer comentarios filosóficos sobre el emputecimiento de las mujeres  no para dar rienda suelta a nuestras fantasias sexuales...



La charofuncionaria de la granada ya te va siguiendo el rastro por odiador y por tener un cuchillo jamonero en casa. Cuidadín.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Ene 2023)

No es puta, te lo ha dicho ella, verdad?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

bullish consensus dijo:


> La charofuncionaria de la granada ya te va siguiendo el rastro por odiador y por tener un cuchillo jamonero en casa. Cuidadín.



Ya le puede gustar andar mucho... Le quedo lejos.


----------



## Euron G. (4 Ene 2023)

Poca teta, poco culo. Poco todo en general. Llévala a cenar y que coma algo, pobre criatura.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> No es puta, te lo ha dicho ella, verdad?



Si fuese puta no estaría currando 40 horas a las semana en un tugurio propiedad de ucranianos, cobrando 350 lereles al mes, con los que se paga una habitación con 1 cama para ella y la larva. El gobierno polaco afloja 175 extra...

Si es puta, debe ser la puta mas tonta de la galaxia


----------



## Desencantado (4 Ene 2023)

O tiene pelo en el pecho o definitivamente el conjunto tiene mucho escote.


----------



## Padre_Karras (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Date por viogenizado.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


> Poca teta, poco culo. Poco todo en general. Llévala a cenar y que coma algo, pobre criatura.



En eso estamos, pero hay problemas... No sabe comer con palillos, por ejemplo. Ya hicimos un intento y la cosa acabo en un "fuck you" entre carcajadas.

Lo cual es un marronazo, porque ahora mismo tengo que ir de vez en cuando a otra capital del este, en donde hay unos restaurantes de cocina asiatica de la HOSTIA y joder, no es plan que la chavala lo pase mal. A mi me sacan de la comida japonesa y del pescado y prefiero casi tirar de McDonalds, por el morbo malote e insano. Vamos a tener que currarnos un plan para sacar esto adelante al menos a medio plazo...


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

Mientras no lleve el moño con mas tension que el cable de un remolcador... Es algo que no puedo ver...
Los tacones y el chandal acaba uno tolerandolo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> ahh se siente


----------



## Emita (4 Ene 2023)

La chica tiene buen cuerpo y lo sabes y estás aquí presumiendo ante el resto de burbujos que están a dos velas. Ándate al loro no te ponga unos buenos cuernacos porque va pidiendo guerra. El mono o lo que sea eso que lleva puesto de choni total.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Mientras no lleve el moño con mas tension que el cable de un remolcador... Es algo que no puedo ver...
> Los tacones y el chandal acaba uno tolerandolo.



 lo del chandal es la hostia... tiene uno rosa... en fin, prefiero no pensar en el chandal rosa.


----------



## Euron G. (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En eso estamos



Que no hay problema caballero, a unos les gustan las delgadas y a otros nos gustan con culos enormes. Si se te pone dura, a por ello. Es así de sencillo.


----------



## A.Daimiel (4 Ene 2023)

cuidado con los comentarios misóginos que nos vigilan las charos focas de telemáticos. Gosto


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Ene 2023)

Muy elegante


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Emita dijo:


> La chica tiene buen cuerpo y lo sabes y estás aquí presumiendo ante el resto de burbujos que están a dos velas. Ándate al loro no te ponga unos buenos cuernacos porque va pidiendo guerra. El mono o lo que sea eso que lleva puesto de choni total.



En mejores plazas he toreado. Si bien es MUY guapa, la encuentro un poco apretailla, me suelen gustar tias con mas cuerpo, mas atleticas.

Están a 2 velas? Pobres... Les mandas abrazos?

Lo de los cuernacos lo tengo totalmente asumido. Lo mismo que los que pueda tener ella como yo note algo raro. Como no tengo el concepto de "quejque por mi familia mato y muero" tipico de la carlistada forera, mis relaciones con las mujeres son muy de "aquí jugamos todos a lo mismo". Sin mas. Y que luego salga el sol por Antequera...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Muy elegante


----------



## Lady_A (4 Ene 2023)

Más feo que pegarle a un padre y mas que atraer miradas por enseñar, las atraerá por pensar que hortera es y como puede gustarle eso.

No se como se viste la gente de fiesta, no conozco ninguna tia que vaya de fiesta así, salvo que trabaje en los medios que bueno, van a otra onda. Y no se puede considerar como que vayan así de diario.


----------



## Será en Octubre (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si fuese puta no estaría currando 40 horas a las semana en un tugurio propiedad de ucranianos, cobrando 350 lereles al mes, con los que se paga una habitación con 1 cama para ella y la larva. El gobierno polaco afloja 175 extra...
> 
> Si es puta, debe ser la puta mas tonta de la galaxia



Me espero a la viogen xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Una pregunta que me hago: y ese trapo, con que zapatos te lo pones? 

Decidido: vaqueros caros de alguna marca reconocible por esas fieras del este y a correr.

Lo de los vaqueros también se esta convirtiendo en zona de conflicto. Joder, a mi me van las tias en plan Levi's usados, cocodrilazo fino a la cintura, quizás hasta peluco de tío, y unos buenos mocasines. Asi:




Nada de rollos maki-fubolijtah del barca, en plan Dsquared con lavado laser o esperpentos del pelo.

Este proyecto civilizador va a requerir mucho trabajo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Me espero a la viogen xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



En mi zona de influencia no hay viogen...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


> Que no hay problema caballero, a unos les gustan las delgadas y a otros nos gustan con culos enormes. Si se te pone dura, a por ello. Es así de sencillo.



A mi me la ponen dura casi todas    el problema es tenerme entretenido después del tercer polvo; ahi la lista se reduce muchísimo...


----------



## Disolucion (4 Ene 2023)

1. Enhorabuena. Es un pibonazo. Si ademas es guapa de cara...

2. El vestidito es un NO como una catedral y para mi seria una maquina de quitar puntos. 

3. Apooyo total a tu plan civilizatorio. Ese cuerpo vestido con un minimo de elegancia y clase puede ser de infarto.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Qué costillas más raras para afuera no?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> ahh se siente



Dónde venden ese cojín?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Disolucion dijo:


> 1. Enhorabuena. Es un pibonazo. Si ademas es guapa de cara...
> 
> 2. El vestidito es un NO como una catedral y para mi seria una maquina de quitar puntos.
> 
> 3. Apooyo total a tu plan civilizatorio. Ese cuerpo vestido con un minimo de elegancia y clase puede ser de infarto.



1. de cara, muchísimo mejor que de cuerpo; pelazo y ojazos; sobre todo, los ojos

2. eres de mi equipo  en su dia tuve otra novia ucraniana y parece que en ese pais no evolucionan; todavía siguen con un gusto que se mueve entre Falcon Crest y puta de semi-lujo de Dubai, taconazos, mucho horoh, etc; y el puto aifon cada segundo del día; una ucrania sin aire aguanta mas que una sin aifon.

3. caballero a la antigua usanza, esta claro; el hombre blanco, sin proyecto civilizador, no es nada; me di cuenta hace tiempo, en mis primeras aventuras en el este...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué costillas más raras para afuera no?



Como sabes que son costillas?


----------



## Raizor (4 Ene 2023)

Llévala a comer con tus padres, ese disfraz es muy apropiado para la ocasión.


----------



## EduardoMoto (4 Ene 2023)

Para follarte eso, mejor fóllate a un tío que al menos será más simpático


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Raizor dijo:


> Llévala a comer con tus padres, ese disfraz es muy apropiado para la ocasión.



Al biego le han puesto un marcapasos hace poco. Esa vision lo reventaría...     

Mi madre la pondría de puta para arriba, sin compasión. Mejor dejar lo de "conocer a mis padres" de momento.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

EduardoMoto dijo:


> Para follarte eso, mejor fóllate a un tío que al menos será más simpático



Experiencia en el asunto?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

En mi puticlub Riviera van más recatadas, lo puede corroborar @Paquito Jeffers .


----------



## Anka Motz (4 Ene 2023)

Igual primero se depila, no????


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Igual primero se depila, no????



Se nota que entiendes de mujeres y sus cosas...

Esa es la gasa que mantiene el "vestido" unido...


----------



## Sergey Vodka (4 Ene 2023)

Va a buscar machote alfota con pasta para que le aumente las bufas ...

Y lo sabes !!!!


----------



## Anka Motz (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Se nota que entiendes de mujeres y sus cosas...
> 
> Esa es la gasa que mantiene el "vestido" unido...



Pues, una "gasa" un poco rara....

Las "sombras" negras también es la gasa???


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Va a buscar machote alfota con pasta para que le aumente las bufas ...
> 
> Y lo sabes !!!!



Me parece perfecto. Ya esta hablado lo de las bufas. Me gustan como están. Si quiere "ampliación", que se la pague otro.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues, una "gasa" un poco rara....
> 
> Las "sombras" negras también es la gasa???



Probablemente tengas razón. Me urge cambiar de oculista...


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Como sabes que son costillas?



Qué te crees que son metralletas?


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Nadie ha dicho que las ukras tengan buen gusto !!!.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué te crees que son metralletas?



Igual es una carcasa de grafeno. Podría ser una puta alien haciéndose pasar por ucraniana.


----------



## harrysas (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Que no es tu novia hombre, esa mujer la he visto en Facebook y siempre sale presumiendo de lo que tiene y sola


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Tan pronto pueda te da la patada jeje quiere gostosear con más españoles y migrants

Quiere vivir la vida jiji


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Igual es una carcasa de grafeno. Podría ser una puta alien haciéndose pasar por ucraniana.



son las costillas hacia afuera, conozco a más gente


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Tan pronto pueda te da la patada jeje quiere gostosear con más españoles y migrants
> 
> Quiere vivir la vida jiji



Yo tb jijijiji...

Que seais unos canelos aterrorizados por la vida y las mujeres no hace que los demas lo seamos tb, bro.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> son las costillas hacia afuera, conozco a más gente



Entonces no es una puta alien?

Entonces he hecho bien en fijarme en su pelazo y sus ojazos en vez de...?

Hostia, voy a escribir un libro de autoayuda


----------



## harrysas (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Que no es ti novia, que la he visto en Facebook presumiendo de lo que tiene y siempre está sola


----------



## harrysas (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Que no es tu novia, que la he visto en Facebook presumiendo de lo que tiene y siempre está sola


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Entonces no es una puta alien?
> 
> Entonces he hecho bien en fijarme en su pelazo y sus ojazos en vez de...?
> 
> Hostia, voy a escribir un libro de autoayuda



Mejor será sí.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

harrysas dijo:


> Que no es tu novia hombre, esa mujer la he visto en Facebook y siempre sale presumiendo de lo que tiene y sola



Me lo han vuelto a hacer. Otra vez botellón de benjamines de Moet con un holograma. He nacido para perder...


----------



## Cremilo (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> no se le puede llevar a cualquier parte con ese sentido del vestir...




El Salmones disiente.


----------



## Knight who says ni (4 Ene 2023)

Que dé gracias al cambio climático, si no se iba a pasmar de frío...


----------



## BAL (4 Ene 2023)

Its a trap


----------



## espada de madera (4 Ene 2023)

Pero si eso es un puto travelo, ¿sois gilipollas?



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> este hilo es para hacer comentarios sobre las mujeres



Pues pon fotos de una mujer


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Es que ni teniendo el cuerpo del que carece...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

BAL dijo:


> Its a trap



 eso esta claro

Por cada 4 fotos de ella (la nueva generación: cada vez que pregunto "olakase", paaaam bateria de fotos describiendo lo que este haciendo), entra una de la larvilla  Ojo, que no me parece mal que la tía deje claro que en el pack va la larva, para que no haya sustos luego. Este mes voy a andar por aquí y por allá, pero el mes que viene ya ha decidido (ella) que vamos a pasar un par de días con el caballerete en la costa.


----------



## keler (4 Ene 2023)

Mi novia no es puta, me lo ha dicho ella.


----------



## Paranoias75 (4 Ene 2023)

Parece un travelo esqueletico con ese pecho lleno de bello, si es una mujer yo soy Ava Gardner en sus tiempos mozos....


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> *Poca teta veo yo ahí hermano.*
> Ten cuidao a ver si no va a tener un palo carne escondido y te de un cachiporrazo cuando menos te lo esperes.
> Anda con cien ojos.



mientras sea guapa y no sea un ballenato que mas da


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Luego se constipan y vienen los lamentos...


----------



## Tackler (4 Ene 2023)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> ahh se siente




Joder la que le está dando, no para. Se ve claramente que es de esas tías en cuanto tiene el tatuaje ahí, se lo hacían a final de los 90/ principios de los 2000 por algo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Ene 2023)

Tackler dijo:


> Joder la que le está dando, no para.



es un gif cíclico


----------



## Killuminatis (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tíos, este hilo es para hacer comentarios filosóficos sobre el emputecimiento de las mujeres  no para dar rienda suelta a nuestras fantasias sexuales...



Una mujer que viste así te está diciendo claramente que sólo es tu turno.

Y cuidadito con eso de que casi te ha pedido permiso para la compra. Si ya viste así sin la influencia feminista, imaginate cuando le llegue el rollo.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

¿Lleva algo debajo o ni tan solo un miserable tanga? Es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si fuese puta no estaría currando 40 horas a las semana en un tugurio propiedad de ucranianos, cobrando 350 lereles al mes, con los que se paga una habitación con 1 cama para ella y la larva. El gobierno polaco afloja 175 extra...
> 
> Si es puta, debe ser la puta mas tonta de la galaxia



Y porque el gobierno polaco afloja es dinero?


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

rondo dijo:


> Y porque el gobierno polaco afloja es dinero?



Hombre, yo hasta 200 € por revolcón sí que le soltaría.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Acabo de tener una revelación
Tal vez la guerra no sea tan mala , tal vez mi misión sea ir a ucrania cuando la guerra termine para hacer de semental y repoblar esas tierras


----------



## piensaflexible (4 Ene 2023)

Emita dijo:


> La chica tiene buen cuerpo y lo sabes y estás aquí presumiendo ante el resto de burbujos que están a dos velas. Ándate al loro no te ponga unos buenos cuernacos porque va pidiendo guerra. El mono o lo que sea eso que lleva puesto de choni total.



Es un poco recta, no es muy curvilínea ni tetas ni culo solo una delgada normal


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 Ene 2023)

ESO TIENE MAS RABO QUE EL DIABLO.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Ene 2023)

Xicobienpagao tiene más tetas.


----------



## frangelico (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Están desatadas las ucroputucas. Cualquier día un cardenal polaco pronuncia una "fatwa" al estilo de los franquistones Segura o Pla y Deniel. Están revolucionando el mercado sexual polaco y a las indígenas sólo les queda hacerse aún más putas si eso es posible.


----------



## Espectrum (4 Ene 2023)

Que puto horteras que son las rusas, ucranianas y rumanas. Es increíble cómo les gustan los tejidos que se ven de mala calidad a mil kilómetros


----------



## frangelico (4 Ene 2023)

Espectrum dijo:


> Que puto horteras que son las rusas, ucranianas y rumanas. Es increíble cómo les gustan los tejidos que se ven de mala calidad a mil kilómetros



Yo siempre he dicho que hay una frontera del gusto que separa a Europa occidental del resto del mundo. Eslavos, indios, americanos y la "marronerie" en general son gente hortera aficionada a lo dorado, una casa de un ruso, indio, moro, venezolano o estadounidense rico es para salir corriendo y que Dios le eche lo de Sodoma y Gomorra encima. Algo pasa en esos países que les hace propensos a un gusto hortera que tiene además puntos en común.


----------



## Emita (4 Ene 2023)

Pues tenéis razón los que opináis que es un travelo. Solo tenéis que fijaros en la prominente barbilla y en el dedo gordo de la mano que no lleva el móvil.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Pues nada macho... no la deje viuda, ni en buen uso.
Aprovecha!!!


----------



## rondo (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hombre, yo hasta 200 € por revolcón sí que le soltaría.



No sabía que en Polonia daban paguitas a inmigrantes tambien


----------



## ussser (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Eso es un vestido?


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ene 2023)

ussser dijo:


> Eso es un vestido?



Así llaman a lo de la Pedroche.

Supongo esto será igual.


----------



## Gorkako (4 Ene 2023)

En algún antro de Varsovia entré yo que las buenas mozas iban muy muy corticas ellas...


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

Si te traes una refugiada que al menos tenga tetas


----------



## Survivor101 (4 Ene 2023)

Y mientras su chad ucraniano jugándose el tipo en el Dombass.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2023)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Y si se ahorra el vestido y sale sólo en tampax?
> 
> (más o menos es lo mismo)



¿Y si se ahorra el vestido y se pone tetas?


----------



## ASSONFIRE (4 Ene 2023)

Yo lo veo más de dar las campanadas en telecirco....jajaja


----------



## Vietcong (4 Ene 2023)

NECESITO ASSETS PARA FOLLAR UCRAS A PELO O ME DARA UN ICTUS AUN SIN VACUNA NOOO PORRR DIOSSS JODERRRR


----------



## Felson (4 Ene 2023)

A mí me parece un buen vestido si quiere encontrar rápidamente una pareja con la que aparearse o hacer tal liturgia de apareamiento, antes de tener que ir a la barra a pedir la primera copa.

Sin embargo, no me parece un buen vestido si lo elige para ir al bautizo del hijo que tuvo sin quererlo después de aparearse, salvo, como ocurre en el caso de algunas hembras mamíferas, que pueda volver a estar receptiva y preparada biológicamente para la procreación, en cuyo caso la naturaleza obliga, aunque todavía amamante a vástagos (algo que no es normal, pero sí más habitual de lo que pensaban biólogos y naturalistas tiempo atrás).

Volviendo al vestido, me parece muy apropiado para cualquier ocasión, según mí gusto, creo que para casi cualquier otro gusto, pero no creo que lo sea para su pareja, salvo que sea Cuckold, proxeneta o webmaster de onlyfans.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (4 Ene 2023)

Que puto asco de tia


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Ene 2023)

Parece otra Begoño.


----------



## Miss Luxury (4 Ene 2023)

Págale el aumento de tetas, le harás un favor a ella, a ti y a alguno más


----------



## Von Rudel (4 Ene 2023)

Que en nada va a tragar lefa de un negro.


----------



## thx (4 Ene 2023)

Con esas caderas parece un travuco, perdon si ofendo.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ene 2023)

Dale un par de platos de puchero a esa mujer.

Con una barra de pan de pueblo.

Que empape!!!


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



¿Una eslava de fiesta y no se pone vestido o falda *sino un mono*? JAjajajajajJJAajaa, se mea encima *fijo*.

Anda que no se pasan con el alcohol los del este. Y cuando vas pedo al baño siempre haces algún pequeño desastre, si encima tiene que quitarse y ponerse todo el "vestido" cada vez que se le empieza a salir la gota, ya te digo que acaba mal la cosa.


----------



## dac1 (4 Ene 2023)

Cuanto cobra 40 lereles completo?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Menuda tabla de planchar...


----------



## calzonazos (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En mejores plazas he toreado. Si bien es MUY guapa, la encuentro un poco apretailla, me suelen gustar tias con mas cuerpo, mas atleticas.
> 
> Están a 2 velas? Pobres... Les mandas abrazos?
> 
> Lo de los cuernacos lo tengo totalmente asumido. Lo mismo que los que pueda tener ella como yo note algo raro. Como no tengo el concepto de "quejque por mi familia mato y muero" tipico de la carlistada forera, mis relaciones con las mujeres son muy de "aquí jugamos todos a lo mismo". Sin mas. Y que luego salga el sol por Antequera...



Y como te has mudado a polonia, pokemon?? que ha pasado en vilnius? se agoto el caladero? no lo intentes desmentir porque por tu forma de escribir y de reaccionar eres pokemon se te pilla al vuelo


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Están desatadas las ucroputucas. Cualquier día un cardenal polaco pronuncia una "fatwa" al estilo de los franquistones Segura o Pla y Deniel. Están revolucionando el mercado sexual polaco y a las indígenas sólo les queda hacerse aún más putas si eso es posible.





Y la que se esta liando en ciertas capitales en el sector "limpieza domestica"  alzas del 20-30% en el precio por sesión de limpieza. Las nativas pagando como ratas, no se le vaya a ocurrir al marido la idea de "nos traemos a un par de ucranianas, que limpian toda la mañana por un puñado de alpiste, que me lo han dicho en la oficina". Facebook esta lleno de esos servicios y es muy corriente encontrar tías de menos de 30 años puestas a la faena.

Al final, las aguas volverán a su cauce, pero mientras tanto se esta presenciando una invasion de mujeres que consideran que es "natural" estar en pareja, que es "natural" follar a saco para llegar a ese punto, sin melindres ni postureos, y que es natural el pasarte un día "poniéndote guapa"...

Todo el asunto esta jodiendo mucha cabecita de conductora de Macan.

Y luego tenemos todo el sector de conejas nativas en sus late 30's, que antes se podían hacer bolillos regulares en Tinder (cenita semanal, un par de folleteos mensuales, alguna fiestecilla) sin prácticamente mover un dedo. Ahora las noto como muy haciendo piña con "las amigas", alguna tambien aprendiendo a esquiar porque "a los hombres os gustan las mujeres aventureras". Una que conozco, de hecho, ha pillado un Cobi brutal tras pasarse 3 días en una escuela de esquí en estación "indoor" + aqua park en el que al parecer estaban ahorrando en calefacción  

MUCHO destrozo a nivel micro...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y como te has mudado a polonia, pokemon?? que ha pasado en vilnius? se agoto el caladero? no lo intentes desmentir porque por tu forma de escribir y de reaccionar eres pokemon se te pilla al vuelo



Si eso te va a arreglar la tarde-noche...


----------



## filets (4 Ene 2023)

Esas manos y esas tetas me hacen pensar que eres tu. Hasta veo pelo en el pecho
Vaya mierda de calidad de foto


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

Discretito y funcional el modelito. 

Puede lucirlo en una recepción o para ir a rezar a la virgen negra de Chestokowa( o como se escribe).

Le queda muy bien a la muchacha. Felicidades


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pues nada macho... no la deje viuda, ni en buen uso.
> Aprovecha!!!



Un respeto por la madre de mis hijos, joder...

Bien pensando, larvas con sus ojos, su pelazo y mi inteligencia y falta de principios morales. Nos ponemos en una Spectra 2.0 como mínimo. Ya les tengo el plan de estudios hecho y todo.


----------



## calzonazos (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si eso te va a arreglar la tarde-noche...



Inmolaste tu cuenta pero lo del restaurante japones tu gusto por las rubias y otros detalles te delatan, no hay problema recuerda que teniamos cierto business por privado ya me dices si sigue en pie


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

filets dijo:


> Esas manos y esas tetas me hacen pensar que eres tu. Hasta veo pelo en el pecho
> Vaya mierda de calidad de foto



Menudo zasca me has metido, bro. Ya no se puede ni travelear en paz...

Eh, no se. Hace unas semanas le robaron el aifon, tuvimos una discusión de media hora sobre lo conveniente o no de gastarse 1k lereles en el cacharro de marras, al parecer la convencí de que con un teléfono de batalla es mas que suficiente y esto es lo que hay.

Ojo, que no me quejo. Se ha comprado ella el teléfono y la palabra aifon no se ha vuelto ni a mencionar.


----------



## Shudra (4 Ene 2023)

¿Esa es la dómina findom a la que le pagas los caprichos? Recuerda que Dimitri el alunicero es el que se la folla por las noches.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Un respeto por la madre de mis hijos, joder...
> 
> Bien pensando, larvas con sus ojos, su pelazo y mi inteligencia y falta de principios morales. Nos ponemos en una Spectra 2.0 como mínimo. Ya les tengo el plan de estudios hecho y todo.




lo veo lo veo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

calzonazos dijo:


> Inmolaste tu cuenta pero lo del restaurante japones tu gusto por las rubias y otros detalles te delatan, no hay problema recuerda que teniamos cierto business por privado ya me dices si sigue en pie



Que horror, no? Inmolar una cuenta.

Lo raro no es me gusten los restaurantes japoneses. Lo raro es que a alguien NO le gusten. Hoy me he comido 2 sandwiches de sushi (un puto, invento, difícil de explicar como esta hecho) ayudados por medio litro de zumo de mandarina y en la gloria. MUY recomendable.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

Una cosilla Pelosi

No tengo ni puta idea de diseños femeninos pero...

¿No corre el riesgo de quedarse con las tetas( más aún) al aire si se pone a bailar y dar botes?

No es a la primera que le pasa.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Shudra dijo:


> ¿Esa es la dómina findom a la que le pagas los caprichos? Recuerda que Dimitri el alunicero es el que se la folla por las noches.



Si. Dmitri se esta poniendo las botas. La coneja termina de currar a las 18:00, luego varias horas en la guardería de la larva supongo que ayudando a lo que sea, luego a casa a cenar y a jugar un rato con la larva y después los 2 a dormir en cama de 90 cm de ancho. Ahi es cuando entra Dmitri en acción y se harta a follar.

Charles Dickens esta aplaudiendo desde su tumba...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Una cosilla Pelosi
> 
> No tengo ni puta idea de diseños femeninos pero...
> 
> ...



 cierto

El trapo ese es una basura. Difícil de combinar con zapatos y luego que, como dices, en movimiento tiene que ser difícil de mantener en posición.

Aprovecho este mensaje para anunciar que la propuesta "vaqueros cuqui" ha sido aceptada (gracias a Dios); ahora pasamos a la fase "que vaqueros?", porque en este momento mi marca de referencia es esta:









RE/DONE | Vintage Levi's Collection


Shop the latest Vintage Levi's styles that are exclusively available at RE/DONE




shopredone.com





El problema es que para la fauna salvaje del este todo lo que no sea Versace, D&G o alguna marca del pelo, es un insulto


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Vietcong dijo:


> NECESITO ASSETS PARA FOLLAR UCRAS A PELO O ME DARA UN ICTUS AUN SIN VACUNA NOOO PORRR DIOSSS JODERRRR



Invierte en horoh...


----------



## Pabloom (4 Ene 2023)

Tío, a ver, esas manos (fíjate en la que no sujeta el móvil, parecen dedos de camionero) esos hombros echados para atrás para parecer más estrechos, ese pecho raro (tú dirás que es la gasa pero a mi me parece igual que la piel que me quedaba después de afeitarme) esas caderas que apenas son un poco más anchas que la cintura... 


Ah. Y el cuello ese del vestido que le tapa la nuez...

Una de dos: o es un travelo o eres tú disfrazado de tía


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> ¿Una eslava de fiesta y no se pone vestido o falda *sino un mono*? JAjajajajajJJAajaa, se mea encima *fijo*.
> 
> Anda que no se pasan con el alcohol los del este. Y cuando vas pedo al baño siempre haces algún pequeño desastre, si encima tiene que quitarse y ponerse todo el "vestido" cada vez que se le empieza a salir la gota, ya te digo que acaba mal la cosa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Pabloom dijo:


> Tío, a ver, esas manos (fíjate en la que no sujeta el móvil, parecen dedos de camionero) esos hombros echados para atrás para parecer más estrechos, ese pecho raro (tú dirás que es la gasa pero a mi me parece igual que la piel que me quedaba después de afeitarme) esas caderas que apenas son un poco más anchas que la cintura...
> 
> Una de dos: o es un travelo o eres tú disfrazado de tía



Soy yo disfrazado de tia. Si no se lo dices a nadie, te paso 12 euros por Paypal...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

dac1 dijo:


> Cuanto cobra 40 lereles completo?



A mi me cobra 60 por ser forero. Polla de 35 cm, etc. Mas trabajo.


----------



## THX-1138 (4 Ene 2023)

No le veo nada de malo al vestido y además le queda muy bien.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Otro tema a discutir en profundidad: el choque de civilizaciones...

Antros de Discopolo vs Zulo-karaokes montados por ucranianos en los que manda la música RUSA mas pachanguera.

Y luego, el tema del sutil blanqueo de dinero, con menus que ofrecen botellas de champan de 3 litros a 1000 napos. Son los mejores, los mas valientes.


----------



## Emita (4 Ene 2023)

Ta claro las manos no son de chica y no van en consonancia con el cuerpo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Emita dijo:


> Ta claro las manos no son de chica y no van en consonancia con el cuerpo.



Es la famosa puta ucraniana Irina Frankensteinenko...

Como ninguna me hacia caso, mate a varias y con partes de sus cuerpos serranos, etc. El resto, casi como en la novela.


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Es ideal... Para un puticlub


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Joder, pues menos mal que mi motivo de agitación era el puto vestido     se le esta sacando punta hasta a la manicura

Menos mal que no me ha dado por poner una foto con un traje estilo Chanel que tiene, porque acabaríamos discutiendo sobre si estoy liado con la difunta lady Di o la parienta de George Clooney...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Travelo a medio hormonar con mas rabo que el diablo.

@pizpi y gostosa


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

De esto va a salir un best seller...

Travelo ucraniano escapa de las bombas rusas con su larvilla (probablemente robada de algún centro de venta de bebes) en Citroen Picasso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Travelo a medio hormonar con mas rabo que el diablo.
> 
> @pizpi y gostosa



    hombre, se te echaba de menos...


----------



## Abc123CBA (4 Ene 2023)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No es que sea "atrevido" el vestido,
> 
> es que es hortera y feo.



Es terrible.


----------



## Orífero (4 Ene 2023)

bullish consensus dijo:


> La charofuncionaria de la granada ya te va siguiendo el rastro por odiador y por tener un cuchillo jamonero en casa. Cuidadín.




La charofuncionaria no sabe si seguirle el rastro por odiador o exigir que la ucra se ponga un burka inmediatamente porque si se pone eso, va a dejar a la charo más deprimida de lo que está ya porque ni los albañiles miran sus lorzas.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Sed útiles y hagamos una lista de tiendas de ropa para la elite polaca mamandurriada sin freno por la OTAN.

He encontrado un OUTLET de Ralph Lauren usando Google. Eso tiene que ser un autentico esperpento apocalíptico.

Veamos... hay que encontrar unos vaqueros que sean representativos y respetable. Esto es un combate contra el chandal rosa y los zapatos de tacón.

Ojo, que en su día me lie brevemente con una bielorrusa que salía a pasear con sandalias Y calcetines blancos.

Ahora estoy pasando por mi crisis de los 70 (al cumplir 50 cayo el Targa amarillo, obviamente) y mi uniforme no da demasiada confianza: chaqueta encerada de motorista o Barbour marron, levis 502 lavados con muchísima frecuencia para que se desgasten a tope, botas de Purdey. Rememorando mis últimos años universitarios. Lo próximo, comprar una Royal Enfield para ir mas de autentico.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

Mientras vuestra Encarni os abronca por no bajar la tapa del inodoro, la adorable fugieta me dice que tiene muchas ganas de hacer el viajecillo a la costa y que ojo con las alemanas, que son todas una guarras y que me lo va a notar en los ojos...    

No todas, pero las alemanas pueden ser MUY guarras, eso es cierto. Ah, las alemanas...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (4 Ene 2023)

En fin, echemos la persiana por hoy, que necesito recuperar horas de sueño y no se si el Cobi anda rondando...

A dormir con bandana al cuello, como mi abuelo  solo me falta le Vicks Vaporub


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (4 Ene 2023)

Envidia cochina, el 90% del foro es incel, y a las mujeres del resto ese vestido les sentaria como el culo, y a tu supuesta "novia" le sienta como un guante.


----------



## HÄXAN (4 Ene 2023)

He visto a putas de carretera de polígono más recatadas.
Tu sabrás que clase de furcias dejas entrar en tu vida.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Otro tema a discutir en profundidad: el choque de civilizaciones...
> 
> Antros de Discopolo vs Zulo-karaokes montados por ucranianos en los que manda la música RUSA mas pachanguera.
> 
> Y luego, el tema del sutil blanqueo de dinero, con menus que ofrecen botellas de champan de 3 litros a 1000 napos. Son los mejores, los mas valientes.



Tronki lo que deberia preocuparte es lo que te puede pasar cuando Sasha y sus amigotes ukras se enteren de que un spanski se está quilando a su Irina.

Llámame loco pero yo y, creo que cualquiera, con un mínimo de instinto de auto-conservación estaría como poco un pelín preocupado.

Siempre puede consolarte el hecho de que tus riñones y otros órganos pueden servir para que ricachones puedan llevar una vida normal.

Y así una parte de tí sigue viviendo a través de ellos.


----------



## matias331 (4 Ene 2023)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Poca teta veo yo ahí hermano.
> Ten cuidao a ver si no va a tener un palo carne escondido y te de un cachiporrazo cuando menos te lo esperes.
> Anda con cien ojos.



No se si es mi pantalla, yo le veo pelos en el pecho.............?????????


----------



## Mentalharm (4 Ene 2023)

No no pasa nada cuck


----------



## Busher (4 Ene 2023)

En Marconi visten con mas clase y elegancia.


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué costillas más raras para afuera no?



Otra gorda opinando.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Otra gorda opinando.



No soy idiota para verlo y tampoco me parezco a tu madre, porque novia, lío o lo que sea va a ser que no tienes baby


----------



## guanoincoming (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



¿Eso es un maromo no?


----------



## Fargo (4 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> No soy idiota para verlo y tampoco me parezco a tu madre, porque novia, lío o lo que sea va a ser que no tienes baby



Porque paso de las gordas, una del curro me pidió 10 veces que le diera un beso en una discoteca y le dije que no.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Esa tia tiene piel de melocoton, ponla vocabajo y si en la espina dorsal le ves pelos negrillos y más largos, dale unos lametones en ellos y luego le soplas en ellos, si se le erizan, huye, te va a buscar la ruina.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En eso estamos, pero hay problemas... No sabe comer con palillos, por ejemplo. Ya hicimos un intento y la cosa acabo en un "fuck you" entre carcajadas.
> 
> Lo cual es un marronazo, porque ahora mismo tengo que ir de vez en cuando a otra capital del este, en donde hay unos restaurantes de cocina asiatica de la HOSTIA y joder, no es plan que la chavala lo pase mal. A mi me sacan de la comida japonesa y del pescado y prefiero casi tirar de McDonalds, por el morbo malote e insano. Vamos a tener que currarnos un plan para sacar esto adelante al menos a medio plazo...



Creo que tú eres mas gilipollas que ella, ¿Comer con palillos habiendo tenedores?.... Eres un palillero snob y pagafantas.


----------



## Segismunda (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si fuese puta no estaría currando 40 horas a las semana en un tugurio propiedad de ucranianos, cobrando 350 lereles al mes, con los que se paga una habitación con 1 cama para ella y la larva. El gobierno polaco afloja 175 extra...
> 
> Si es puta, debe ser la puta mas tonta de la galaxia



A mí me suena a que es lista y todo eso es mentira.

Ah, y a que es puta. Eso también.


----------



## V. R. N (4 Ene 2023)

Te voy a dar mi humilde opinión:
- Esa ropa es para hacer la calle, sin más. No te fíes de todas estas "serial chortinas" y menos de aquella zona. Te utilizará hasta que a otro con más pasta le parasite, van hambrientas de "pagaguess?".
-¿te pide opinión?, (me entra la risa floja) y tu te creerás el macho alfa supremo.....hombre, esa pregunta es como si yo te doy con un martillo en la cabeza y te digo ¿duele?. Para un choni le parecerá que su chica va muy fashion......pues no.....para alguien con un mínimo de sentido estético, eso es una mierdaropa.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



No es PVTA..

NOS LO HA DICHO A TODOS!


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

espada de madera dijo:


> Pero si eso es un puto travelo, ¿sois gilipollas?
> 
> 
> 
> Pues pon fotos de una mujer



Toma taza y media cooooño:
Iba a poner a Cristina Almeida, pero no sé que coños me dice de que debo recortar pixeles, asi que os dejo vuestra imagencion transitoria al libre albedrio.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Ene 2023)

Tiene pelo en el pexo


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Las ucranianas todavía viven en los 90-inicios de los 2000, joder.
> 
> Ojo, que es buena chavala en general (me esta sorprendiendo bastante en ciertos aspectos; debe ser la maternidad, que les pone algo de sentido común en sus dispersos y ucranianos cerebros), pero ese punto hortera y loko de los ucranianas es como el bautismo, indeleble...
> 
> De todas formas, prácticamente me ha pedido permiso para la compra  lo cual me da cierto margen. Pero esta claro que aquí se necesita una intervención radical, porque no se le puede llevar a cualquier parte con ese sentido del vestir...



Preñaste núcleo eslavo, mis dieses... Pero frenarla lo de ir como un putonazo verbenero.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (4 Ene 2023)

Vaya pintas, son los típicos atuendos que se pondría Megan Fox o la hija de Verónica Porque.


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Ene 2023)

eso que tiene en la carcasa del móvil es una compresa? 
sí, ya sé, mira en lo que me fijo


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (4 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628




Sosio, te informo que eso es un señor travestido con pelos en er peshoh.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (4 Ene 2023)

@Pelosi on Heat , dices que tu coneja ucra está en Varsovia de "refugee" con la larva: ¿¿¿ y dónde está el padre de la criatura, en El Frente ??? Pregunta tonta, lo sé, porque la respuesta me da que va a ser que sí... Saludos.

P.D. ¿¿¿ Qué edad tiene, aproximadamente ??? Por la foto, yo le echo veintipocos...


----------



## Critikalspanish (5 Ene 2023)

Mujer de teta fina apreta como una borriquina.


----------



## XRL (5 Ene 2023)

buscaté una mujer con curvas


----------



## Topacio (5 Ene 2023)

Le fatan tetas


----------



## ElMatareyes (5 Ene 2023)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Que puto asco de tia



Entonces sigue (intentando) que te mire con cara de ascopena alguna españorda fea y biega.
Yo una local nunca mas en mi vida.


----------



## ElMatareyes (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Soy yo disfrazado de tia. Si no se lo dices a nadie, te paso 12 euros por Paypal...



Paypay, aquí se usa Paypay....


----------



## NormanMan (5 Ene 2023)

tiene mas pelos en el pecho que yo


----------



## GonX (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



SUPONGO QUE SI TODAS LAS REFUGETTAS FUERAN DE ESTAS




MAS DE UNO OS VESTIRIAIS ASI


----------



## Goyim desobediente (5 Ene 2023)

Eso es un hombre


----------



## Gorrino (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La tía ya sabe de que palo voy, que me descojono de todo, pero esta ya es una puta lokura. Menos mal que es de poca teta, porque si no, me da un ictus. Catwoman, joderrrr...
> 
> Le he dicho que mejor que nos vayamos de compras los 2 juntos, que mejor unos vaqueros caros, que son mas "versátiles". Me cago en mis muertos, con ese trajecillo, media Varsovia masculina con la polla como un poste, la otra media babeando y toda la Varsovia femenina exigiendo al gobierno que las manden a todas de vuelta a casa, que la guerra no es para tanto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315628



Donde la compraste? Fuiste a buscarla a la frontera con Polonia?


----------



## vanderwilde (5 Ene 2023)

Ya cambiará. Se está españolizando a pasos agigantados. Que te pide permiso? Espera cuando pierda la vergüenza...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Ya cambiará. Se está españolizando a pasos agigantados. Que te pide permiso? Espera cuando pierda la vergüenza...



Como no se ponga a fregar en la embajada española, veo difícil que se españolice...

Pero es igual. Vosotros a lo vuestro: España, centro de la galaxia, todo el mundo vive allí.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Gorrino dijo:


> Donde la compraste? Fuiste a buscarla a la frontera con Polonia?



Aliexpress


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

GonX dijo:


> SUPONGO QUE SI TODAS LAS REFUGETTAS FUERAN DE ESTAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316801
> 
> ...



   

Surreal, bro.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

ElMatareyes dijo:


> Paypay, aquí se usa Paypay....



Hmmm... no me suena.


----------



## zirick (5 Ene 2023)

Yo sigo pensando que es un señor pero bueno. Te recomiendo que lo compruebes.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

zirick dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que es un señor pero bueno. Te recomiendo que lo compruebes.



Eso como se hace?


----------



## zirick (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Eso como se hace?



Con mucho cuidado


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

zirick dijo:


> Con mucho cuidado



Yo soy muy bruto


----------



## usuario baneado (5 Ene 2023)

Te estaba pidiendo sexo y no lo has captado.


----------



## Gayolo II (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Gayolo II dijo:


>



 su hermana gemela...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Te estaba pidiendo sexo y no lo has captado.



Menudo despiste...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Este hilo debería estar en "Guerra en Hucraniah", joder...


----------



## Catalinius (5 Ene 2023)

Fargo dijo:


> Porque paso de las gordas, *una del curro me pidió 10 veces que le diera un beso en una discoteca y le dije que no.*



A todo lo que has llegado solete


----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

Catalinius dijo:


> A todo lo que has llegado solete



Una mujer que presume de follar ya sabemos lo que es...
Para cuando tu hilo de 800 páginas?
Será hoy? Mañana?
Igual es que no le interesas a nadie, salvo cuando pones el chocho.


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Ene 2023)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> @Pelosi on Heat , dices que tu coneja ucra está en Varsovia de "refugee" con la larva: ¿¿¿ y dónde está el padre de la criatura, en El Frente ??? Pregunta tonta, lo sé, porque la respuesta me da que va a ser que sí... Saludos.
> 
> P.D. ¿¿¿ Qué edad tiene, aproximadamente ??? Por la foto, yo le echo veintipocos...



Yo no le echo ninguno ¿Por dónde?


----------



## CANCERVERO (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Eso como se hace?



Le levantas el rabo, si tiene güevos, es macho.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (5 Ene 2023)

¿Es un tío?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Mujer de teta fina apreta como una borriquina.



    

Total. Es algo contra-intuitivo, pero es cierto. Cierto es que hay jamonas que empujan como diosas, pero las tías de teta pequeña estadísticamente se lo curran bastante mejor


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> @Pelosi on Heat , dices que tu coneja ucra está en Varsovia de "refugee" con la larva: ¿¿¿ y dónde está el padre de la criatura, en El Frente ??? Pregunta tonta, lo sé, porque la respuesta me da que va a ser que sí... Saludos.
> 
> P.D. ¿¿¿ Qué edad tiene, aproximadamente ??? Por la foto, yo le echo veintipocos...



Ahora nos importa el padre de la larva? Vaya, no serás el embajador para BRBJ de la Asociación de Veteranos de la Guerra de Ucrania?

El padre de la larva esta en Italia, tocándose los huevos, lo cual me parece una opción MUY razonable. En cualquier caso, el padre de la larva me la sopla al 100%. No es mi problema. Igual te deberías dar una vuelta por allí, meterlo en vereda y hacer que cumpla con sus obligaciones para con la madre patria...

26. Segun standard español, una niña.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

La pregunta que me hago siempre cuando salta ese tema en el foro: y que cojones nos tendría que importar con quien haya estado una coneja antes? Sobre todo, en donde esta ahora el interfecto?

De hecho, hace unos años conocí a una coneja, pareja registrada y conviviente de cierto individuo en cierto pais nórdico; nos liamos una temporada larga; en un momento de confusion me pase por una iglesia (llevaba varios días sin dormir, con un horario muy raro, etc), a ver si podia contener el bullicio que tenia en la cabeza y estar tranquilo 10-15 minutos; me pillo por banda un cura al verme con pintas de hispanistani; como no tenia otra cosa que hacer, le di al palique con el cura, que resulto ser del Opus  pues bien, llegamos al punto ese en el que el cura del Opus pregunta eso de "y tus relaciones con las mujeres, hijo?". En ese momento me dije "cuéntale lo de la coneja adultera, a ver si se escandaliza, me manda a tomar por el culo y tengo el resto del dia en paz y silencio". Pues no...

"Hijo mío, al no ser una mujer casada, no se puede decir que estés haciendo nada malo"  "En cualquier caso, seria bueno que en algún momento oficializaseis vuestra relacion por la iglesia; creo que seria conveniente que os pasaseis por aquí para..."

Groucho Marx: estos son mis principios, si no le gustan...

PS: eso de estarse pintxando a la coneja de un famosete local mola un montón 

DISCLAIMER: el Opus siempre me ha parecido una plaga; tuve mucho roce con ellos en Pamplona y me dan mucho yuyu en general; muy pelmas.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La pregunta que me hago siempre cuando salta ese tema en el foro: y que cojones nos tendría que importar con quien haya estado una coneja antes? Sobre todo, en donde esta ahora el interfecto?
> 
> De hecho, hace unos años conocí a una coneja, pareja registrada y conviviente de cierto individuo en cierto pais nórdico; nos liamos una temporada larga; en un momento de confusion me pase por una iglesia (llevaba varios días sin dormir, con un horario muy raro, etc), a ver si podia contener el bullicio que tenia en la cabeza y estar tranquilo 10-15 minutos; me pillo por banda un cura al verme con pintas de hispanistani; como no tenia otra cosa que hacer, le di al palique con el cura, que resulto ser del Opus  pues bien, llegamos al punto ese en el que el cura del Opus pregunta eso de "y tus relaciones con las mujeres, hijo?". En ese momento me dije "cuéntale lo de la coneja adultera, a ver si se escandaliza, me manda a tomar por el culo y tengo el resto del dia en paz y silencio". Pues no...
> 
> ...



¿Y si pones más fotos de la susodicha? Así igual nos lo creemos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Esa tia tiene piel de melocoton, ponla vocabajo y si en la espina dorsal le ves pelos negrillos y más largos, dale unos lametones en ellos y luego le soplas en ellos, si se le erizan, huye, te va a buscar la ruina.



    wtf?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

V. R. N dijo:


> Te voy a dar mi humilde opinión:
> - Esa ropa es para hacer la calle, sin más. No te fíes de todas estas "serial chortinas" y menos de aquella zona. Te utilizará hasta que a otro con más pasta le parasite, van hambrientas de "pagaguess?".
> -¿te pide opinión?, (me entra la risa floja) y tu te creerás el macho alfa supremo.....hombre, esa pregunta es como si yo te doy con un martillo en la cabeza y te digo ¿duele?. Para un choni le parecerá que su chica va muy fashion......pues no.....para alguien con un mínimo de sentido estético, eso es una mierdaropa.



1. lo de humilde opinion es un buen comienzo, sobre todo en la central del todologuismo que es BRBJ 

2. cierto, ese trapo es de al menos go-go de discoteca cutre; en cualquier caso, tengo mucha experiencia con eslavas y de momento no me ha ido mal; siempre tengo planes B y C; lo importante es no quedarse atascado

3. no me creo el macho supremo porque me pida mi opinion sobre un vestido; a esas cosas no les doy demasiadas vueltas; me ha hecho gracia el vestido en si, que denota lo que se de sobras: la mayoría de las eslavas son muchachas humildes que han crecido viendo culebrones en la TV y leyendo revistas poco recomendables; a eso le añades Insta y alguna tontuna mas y tienes el coctel encima de la mesa; en cualquier caso yo parto de la base de que son muchachas HUMILDES, lo cual hace que sean reconducibles, sobre todo en el asunto de la ropa y la joyería


----------



## Ultraboost (5 Ene 2023)

Eso es pintado y me la follo tal cual esta


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Preñaste núcleo eslavo, mis dieses... Pero frenarla lo de ir como un putonazo verbenero.



Muchas de ellas NO son putones verbeneros como tal, sino lo ya comentando: mujercitas buscando una pareja; han crecido en un ambiente en el que una tia tiene que ponerse follable hasta para sacar la basura y no les cabe en la cabeza otra cosa.

Eso se suele curar con el tiempo, al menos en mi experiencia. 6-9 meses y empiezan a pensar que se puede salir a la calle sin maquillar, con una camiseta, unos vaqueros y unas sandalias.

El truco en todo esto es darse cuenta de cuanto les gustan los bolsos  para eso hace falta que al pavo en cuestión le guste la ropa y demás, lo cual en mi caso se cumple. El día que salen a la calle vestidas de "normal" y todas sus coleguillas se fijan en el puto bolso, ese día has triunfado. No hay nada que contente mas a una mujer que salir al ruedo con bolsos que despiertan la envidia de sus amigas, muy por encima de todo lo demás.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Eso es pintado y me la follo tal cual esta



Sin mas hostias, tal cual


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Creo que tú eres mas gilipollas que ella, ¿Comer con palillos habiendo tenedores?.... Eres un palillero snob y pagafantas.



En su día viví durante 4 años a la vuelta de la esquina de cierto bar de sushi (bar, no restaurante; el tipico chiringuito de esos que salen en las películas, en el que caben 5 tíos apoyados en la barra pasando la comida por el gaznate a base de pelotazos de loquesea) regido por unos japoneses de Japón, unos personajes. Me hice amiguete de un par de ellos y, desde entonces, el sushi lo como con la mano, siempre que me quede claro que el entorno es "entendido".

Lo de los palillos es postureo para restaurantes cuqui, para que no se alborote la gente. Además, a estas alturas, me gusta comer con palillos de vez en cuando. Te hace ser consciente de lo que te estas llevando a la boca y en que cantidad.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Y si pones más fotos de la susodicha? Así igual nos lo creemos.



Hombre, hace un rato me ha mandado unas fotos desde la piscina, un par con la larva (se les nota MUY de secano a ambos   ) y un par en plan foto sacada contra el espejo del vestuario.

Se le nota el rabo demasiado debajo del mini bikini (coneja de secano 100%, esta claro; solo las conejas de secano van a la piscina con mini bikini) y no quiero que me destrocéis la vida con vuestros inteligentes y acertados zascas...

 Mas o menos...

PS: hostia, eso es un detalle; hay muy pocas conejas random del este que sepan nadar como Dios manda; eso es un handicap; se nos hunde un día el yate y la hemos jodido; hace algún tiempo una me dijo que la llevase de vacaciones a las Canarias conmigo; le dije que íbamos solo tios, que íbamos a surfear, etc, que joder... me suelta con muchísimo aplomo que NO sabe nadar, pero que no importa, que lo suyo es pasarse todo el día tumbada en la playa. Con mujeres así traer hijos al mundo es muy arriesgado...


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Hombre, hace un rato me ha mandado unas fotos desde la piscina, un par con la larva (se les nota MUY de secano a ambos   ) y un par en plan foto sacada contra el espejo del vestuario.
> 
> Se le nota el rabo demasiado debajo del mini bikini (coneja de secano 100%, esta claro; solo las conejas de secano van a la piscina con mini bikini) y no quiero que me destrocéis la vida con vuestros inteligentes y acertados zascas...
> 
> ...



Joder no seas cabronazo, calientas al personal y ahora no pones fotos de la coneja.
Tarjeta roja.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Joder no seas cabronazo, calientas al personal y ahora no pones fotos de la coneja.
> Tarjeta roja.



    

Ya digo, demasiado rabo...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> 1. lo de humilde opinion es un buen comienzo, sobre todo en la central del todologuismo que es BRBJ
> 
> 2. cierto, ese trapo es de al menos go-go de discoteca cutre; en cualquier caso, *tengo mucha experiencia con eslavas* y de momento no me ha ido mal; siempre tengo planes B y C; lo importante es no quedarse atascado
> 
> 3. no me creo el macho supremo porque me pida mi opinion sobre un vestido; a esas cosas no les doy demasiadas vueltas; me ha hecho gracia el vestido en si, que denota lo que se de sobras: la mayoría de las eslavas son muchachas humildes que han crecido viendo culebrones en la TV y leyendo revistas poco recomendables; a eso le añades Insta y alguna tontuna mas y tienes el coctel encima de la mesa; en cualquier caso yo parto de la base de que son muchachas HUMILDES, lo cual hace que sean reconducibles, sobre todo en el asunto de la ropa y la joyería



Dónde conoces eslavas?.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Eso de ir a la piscina con collar de horoh es de un hortera extreme...

En esto se exige un cambio radical: bikini "entero" de surfeta, nada de ir "peinada", nada de "jollah"; eso de ir vestida para "chapotear" en la piscina es muy flojo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Dónde conoces eslavas?.



En Eslavia


----------



## V. R. N (5 Ene 2023)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> 1. lo de humilde opinion es un buen comienzo, sobre todo en la central del todologuismo que es BRBJ
> 
> 2. cierto, ese trapo es de al menos go-go de discoteca cutre; en cualquier caso, tengo mucha experiencia con eslavas y de momento no me ha ido mal; siempre tengo planes B y C; lo importante es no quedarse atascado
> 
> 3. no me creo el macho supremo porque me pida mi opinion sobre un vestido; a esas cosas no les doy demasiadas vueltas; me ha hecho gracia el vestido en si, que denota lo que se de sobras: la mayoría de las eslavas son muchachas humildes que han crecido viendo culebrones en la TV y leyendo revistas poco recomendables; a eso le añades Insta y alguna tontuna mas y tienes el coctel encima de la mesa; en cualquier caso yo parto de la base de que son muchachas HUMILDES, lo cual hace que sean reconducibles, sobre todo en el asunto de la ropa y la joyería



Yo lo que veo de ellas es que esa humildad que comentas es falta absoluta de moral, conozco varios casos de meterse ellas en una familia e irse todo a la mierda. Van vestidas así para pillar la vía rápida de atención y luego trincar siempre siempre dinero ya sea con un churumbel o rapiñando dinero. Las españolas hoy día son .......pues eso unas "empoderadas de paguita" que han descuidado el cuerpo guitarrero y el ponerse monas, las eslavas no son un guante de Mimosín, esa gente es muy fría además. Cuando se empoderen van a ser truños ariscos de vello púbico más rubio, sin más.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Ene 2023)

V. R. N dijo:


> Yo lo que veo de ellas es que esa humildad que comentas es falta absoluta de moral, conozco varios casos de meterse ellas en una familia e irse todo a la mierda. Van vestidas así para pillar la vía rápida de atención y luego trincar siempre siempre dinero ya sea con un churumbel o rapiñando dinero. Las españolas hoy día son .......pues eso unas "empoderadas de paguita" que han descuidado el cuerpo guitarrero y el ponerse monas, las eslavas no son un guante de Mimosín, esa gente es muy fría además. Cuando se empoderen van a ser truños ariscos de vello púbico más rubio, sin más.



Depende del hombre...

Mi primera novia ucraniana me confeso que yo era el primer hombre en su vida al que ella había INVITADO en un restaurante (era mi cumpleaños). He viajado con varias rusas, pagándose ellas los billetes de avión. Esta todavía no me ha pedido ni un céntimo, a pesar de que se que se las pasa relativamente putas...

Usando un simil un tanto cogido por los pelos, veras a leones comiéndose a muchas gacelas, pero no veras a ningún león comiéndose un cocodrilo  yo soy un puto cocodrilo, en términos generales.

En cuanto a lo de su frialdad, yo la encuentro lógica. En muchísimos casos son mujeres que están vendidas (el PIB per capita ucraniano es puramente africano) y que tienen que levantarse todas las putas mañanas a batirse para comer caliente y permitirse algún pequeño capricho. Han visto lo mismo en sus madres y en sus abuelas. Lógicamente, sobrevivir e intentar salir adelante mejorando es lo primero. El 85% de estas mujeres, si se sienten seguras y que no las vas a dejar en la puta calle, son OTRA cosa totalmente diferente...

Para terminar, igual es que como chocho como todo un caballero Jedi  incluyendo la espada laser...


----------



## LADRIC (Martes a la(s) 10:00 AM)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Depende del hombre...
> 
> Mi primera PUTA ucraniana me confeso que yo era el primer hombre en su vida al que ella había INVITADO en un restaurante (era mi cumpleaños). He viajado con varias rusas, pagándose ellas los billetes de avión. Esta todavía no me ha pedido ni un céntimo, a pesar de que se que se las pasa relativamente putas...
> 
> ...




FIXED


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (Martes a la(s) 4:01 PM)

LADRIC dijo:


> FIXED



Ahorra y deja de montar circos de ofendidito que se queda siempre sin socarrat


----------

